# North Texas G2G?



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aighty - since the other one wen't kapoot....here's the new one.

Do we want to have a G2G before USACi finals?

Anyone?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im down


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I would also be very interested as long as I am not at work that week


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Will have to pass, I'm gonna try to come down for finals and just can't afford to do it twice.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in so long as I'm not out of town that weekend.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm in just give a date and I will try my best to be there!!! (work on the weekends, would have to schedule it


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd be up since gas is going down. Just say when and I'll get the days off.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm down diggity.


----------



## tonyesc76 (Oct 18, 2008)

i am new to this forum but i would like to go to a gtg.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Any dates being thrown around yet? I would definitely like to attend. I know I will be out of pocket 11/14 - 11/16 on a father/son campout. I'm hoping to get back early enough on 11/16 to make some of the USACi Finals but I won't know until that day.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Im in fo-sho

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Any word yet?


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm probably good for this weekend. We need to get the car put back together for this next week.

I can offer up our house for the meet if people are willing to drive all the way up to Little Elm, or we can meet at a restaurant somewhere.

Does anyone have a preference?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd be able to make it depending on how many people will be there. However just a couple days notice is a little short even for the locals. If you were to hold it we could make it worth your while with the help of a tip jar.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah - it is short notice....I know.

We only have 3 weekends till finals so this will probably be the last weekend until after finals that we're avaliable.

A tip jar isn't necessary...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Planning for holding it after finals would pretty much guarantee one helluva turnout like the foosman dfw meet was. We were planning that for a few months and out of 14 or better we only had 2 not show up...bassfromspace and ccrobbins.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll be in DFW this weekend but for Mark Eldridges SQ Seminar.

Jorge.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

ahhh - forgot about that...probably not a good weekend then.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> ahhh - forgot about that...probably not a good weekend then.


Hey if you need a hand with anything before the comp let me know I am just down the street.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Got the new headliner in the car, now I just need to put it all back together. nick will be in town over this next week to help us tune for these new pillars.

It's all coming together nicely.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I need to get a dashmat for my truck. The reflections will mess with your brain


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

What's the word?


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

the consensus seems to be that it would be better to wait till after finals.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> the consensus seems to be that it would be better to wait till after finals.


Ok, is anyone meeting up at finals?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I will be @ USACi finals both days... so if there is a GTG before, during, after I am game...

Rob


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

xlynoz said:


> Ok, is anyone meeting up at finals?


I'm coming down for finals so I'm willing to meet up.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to be competing as well on both days.

We can meet at finals.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be there on Saturday for a few hours....


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> I'm going to be competing as well on both days.
> 
> We can meet at finals.


I'll have to look for you on Sunday. I won't be able to make it on Saturday. Anything I need to look for besides a red GTi.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Got the new headliner in the car, now I just need to put it all back together. nick will be in town over this next week to help us tune for these new pillars.
> 
> It's all coming together nicely.


Nick Wingate?? I guess that makes sense since you are a Focal car. Any chance he would have a few minutes to lend his ears to another car?? He judged the Shelby at T-Town as you know, but didn't really get much feedback from him or the other judges. Just too damn hot.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Jan I have a feeling I'm gonna really like your car since my ears are accustomed to the focal sound. I'm an articulation wh0reIt's all about zero coloration for me.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> Nick Wingate?? I guess that makes sense since you are a Focal car. Any chance he would have a few minutes to lend his ears to another car?? He judged the Shelby at T-Town as you know, but didn't really get much feedback from him or the other judges. Just too damn hot.


Sorry - he was working during the day, doing his job, visiting the D/FW Car Toys, then we were tuning at night. Not much free time in there.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

No worries, looking forward to seeing ya'll again at finals.


----------



## Kornnut (Mar 19, 2007)

I am in coppell right now, and have just bought a house in fort worth. I would like to meet some of you guys. No system in my pile of junk right now, but my other car will be down here in Feb.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I think your best bet right now is to come to finals.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Any word on a date yet?


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you taking about finals?

The gist of the past few posts in this thread are to either wait till AFTER finals or to meet at finals.

A date for finals has been set for some time now.....Nov 15 & 16


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Are you taking about finals?
> 
> The gist of the past few posts in this thread are to either wait till AFTER finals or to meet at finals.
> 
> A date for finals has been set for some time now.....Nov 15 & 16


I'm talking after finals. Sometime after thanksgiving would be cool. Just thinking of people that would have to schedule it in with work and all...I have seniority and special privilages at my work so can pretty much do whatever I want but know others on here aren't that lucky. After new years would be feasable too. Me and foos as well as several others are all in agreement that a humble meet without the festivities of a compitition is the way to go.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

There is also a Texas Bass Production Finals on November 9th, just thought to throw it out. I am not really planning to go, but if it helps for a diyma meet, i can fit in my boring life to attend.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

How about December 6th at Stand on the lake in the Colony, 1pm?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Fyi Everyone this sat we are having a build day at Jntar's house ( he goes by Johnny Drama on ca.com). 

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=5391261&posted=1#post5391261



Johnny Drama said:


> 5108 alexander dr
> flower mound 75028
> 
> 11am
> ...



All invited to come if you have something to work on or just come to chill with us.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I take it that's this saturday?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, i did say '' this'' saturday  November 8th


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

We'll be finishing up on the car this weekend.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry, finishing up car like Jan. Just not a good time for those of us getting ready for finals.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol it's a little soon for an intimate meet anyway for a lot of us.

Got the polyglass mids in and they are smooth as butter. Have some interesting crossover points but they work


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Megalomaniac said:


> Fyi Everyone this sat we are having a build day at Jntar's house ( he goes by Johnny Drama on ca.com).
> 
> http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=5391261&posted=1#post5391261
> 
> ...


I may attend depending on if I have OT on Saturday.


----------



## Kornnut (Mar 19, 2007)

foosman said:


> I think your best bet right now is to come to finals.


I am going to try and make it out there one day this weekend.


----------

